# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل الموتى يعلمون بأعمال أقاربهم من الأحياء؟

## محمد طه شعبان

سئل الشيخ صالح أل الشيخ حفظه الله تعالى في دروس له لشرح كتاب: (( العقيدة الطحاوية))
هل الميّت يعلم عن الأحياء أخبارهم؟؟
فأجاب حفظه الله:
هذه المسألة من المسائل المهمة جدآ، وقد تنوّعت أقوال أهل العلم بها مابين نافٍٍ مطلقآ وما بين مثبتٍ مطلقآ وما بين مفصّل في المسألة بحسب ماورد في الدليل..
والصواب في ذلك التفصيل..فمن نفى أن الأموات لايسمعون مطلقآ ولا يعلمون بل إنقطع سبيلهم إستدلوا من قول الله جل وعلا(( وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور))الآية.
واستدلوا أيضآ من أن الميّت إنقطع من هذه الدنيا وارتحل إلى الأخرة وهو مشغول عن هذه الدنيا بالأخرة وهو في حياة برزخ، وحياة البرزخ مختلفة عن هذه الحياة، فصلته بهذه الحياة تحتاج إلى دليل، ولا دليل يدلّ على سماعه مطلقآ، ولذلك وجب نفيه لدلالة قوله تعالى:(( وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور)). 
ولم يدل الدليل أيضآ على أن الملائكة تبلّغ الأموات الأخبار والأحوال، وبنوا على هذا النفي العام..
والقول الثاني: أن الأموات يسمعون مطلقا ويبلّغون ، يسمعون مايحدث عندهم ويبلّغون مايحصل من أهاليهم وأقاربهم من خير أو شر ، فيأنسون للخير ويستاؤن للشر، وهؤلاء بنوا كلامهم أن في الأدلة مايدل على جنس سماع الميت لكلام الحي، كقوله صلى الله عليه وسلّم:((وإنه ليسمع قرع نعالهم))..واستدلو  ا بهذا على أنه يسمع...
ويستدّلون أيضآ ببعض الأحاديث الضعيفة كا أحاديث التلقين للميت ونحوه..
ويستدلون أيضآ بما ورد من الأحاديث بأن الملائكة تبلّغ الميت أخبار أهله من بعده ويعرضون عليه مافعلوه فإن وجد خيرآ فرح واستبشر وإن بلغ غير ذلك إستاء من أهله..
ويستدلون أيضآ بما يحصل للأحياء من رؤيتهم للأموات في المنام، أي أرواح الأموات في المنام، وأنه ربّما قالوا لهم.. فعلتَ كذا وفعلت كذا وكان خبرك بكذا وكذا ونحو ذلك.. وهؤلاء في مسألة خاصّة إستدلوا بفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع صناديد قريش لما دفنهم في القليب فأطلّ عليهم عليه الصلاة والسلام وقال: هل وجدتم ما وعد ربكم حقا. فإني وجدت ما وعد ربي حقا) قالوا يارسول الله أتكلّم أمواتآ؟ قال ما أنتم بأسمع لي منهم)) واستدلوابهذا على أنهم يسمعون...
القول الثالث: وهو الصواب التفصيل، وهو أن الميت يسمع ويسمع بعض الأشياء التي ورد الدليل أنه يسمعها، والأصل أنّ الميت لايسمع لقوله تعالى:(( وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور)) وأنه أيضا لايسمع ، فما خرج عن الأصل يحتاج إلى دليل ، وكذلك التبليغ تبليغ الأخبار، وهذا أيضا خلاف الأصل، ولهذا كان من خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الله جعل له ملائكة سيّاحين في الأرض يبلغون من أمته السلام، وهذا هو الأقرب إلى الدليل وهو الأظهر من حيث أصول الشريعة..وهو أن الميت لايسمع كلّ شئ، لا يسمع من أتاه بخبره بأشياء وأنه لادليل على أنه يبلّغ مايحصل، لأنّ هذا من خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنّ الأحاديث الواردة في ذلك أنه يبلّغ ونحو ذلك أنه أحاديث ضعيفة لاتقوم بها الحجة، فينحصر سماعه إذن فيما دلّ الدليل عليه..وهو أنه يسمع قرع النعال، وأن أهل بدر سمعوا أي صناديد قريش سمعوا من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولهذا في الرواية الثانية الصحيحة أيضآ أنه قال لمّا قالوا له: أتكلم أمواتآ؟؟ قال : ما أنتم بأسمع لي منهم الأن)). وهذه الرواية ظاهرة الدلالة بأن إسماعهم وتكليمهم هو نوع تبكيث وتعذيبٍ لهم.. وزيادة (( الأن)) زيادة صحيحة ظاهرة..
والعلماء ألّفوا أيضا في هذا تواليف في ثلاث إتجاهات، يعني القول الأول والثاني والثالث،
وإبن القيم رحمه الله في كتابه (( الروح)) توسّع في هذا على القول الثاني، توسّع فيه لكنه ليس هذا القول أو غيره موافقا لقول المشركين الذين يجيزون منادات الميت وسؤال الميت الحاجات، وطلب تفريج الكربات وإغاثة اللهفات ونذر النذور ليخاطبوه........ إلخ .
هذا غير داخل في المسألة لكنّ هذه المسألة أساس من يروّج بها من دعا إلى الشرك لأنهم يعتمدون على مثل هذه الأقوال..
وصنّف إبن القيم كتاب ((الروح )) وبحث في هذه المسألة وتوسّع فيها جدآ حتى أنه رحمه الله نقل منامات وحكايات في هذا المقام هي من قبيل الشواهد على طريقته، لكن العبرة بما دلّ عليه الدليل من الكتاب والسنة ولا نتمسّك لكلام إبن القيم..
من زعم أن الموتى يغيثون وأنهم يسمعون ويجيبون من سأله....إلخ . بل إبن القيم رحمه الله مع ما أورد فإنه ردّ على المشركين الخرافيّين وأهل البدع والضلال الذين يصفون الأموات بأوصاف الإله ،جل ّ الله عمّا ادعى المدّعون.. 
ولهذا الصواب الذي عليه الدليل هو التفصيل الذي مرّ ذكره ... إنتهى.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

سؤال 
هل تعرض أعمال الأحياء على الأموات؟ 
فأجاب الشيخ البراك حفظه الله:
الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
فالأموات في عالم البرزخ وهو ما بين الدنيا والآخرة من الموت إلى البعث، فلهم في هذه الدار أحوال وهم على منازلهم ومراتبهم من الخير والشر، وقد دلت النصوص من الكتاب والسنة على جملة ذلك، فدلت على أن الأموات إما في نعيم وإما في عذاب. وهذا مما يجب الإيمان به، وهو من الإيمان بالغيب الذي أثنى الله به على المتقين. 
والعباد في هذه الدنيا لا يعلمون من أحوال أهل القبور شيئاً إلا النادر مما قد يكشف لبعض الناس، كما جاء في أخبار وروايات كثيرة منها الصحيح وغير الصحيح. وكذلك فالأموات في الأصل أنهم لا يعلمون من أحوال أهل الدنيا شيئاً؛ لأنهم غائبون عنها. فلا يجوز أن نثبت اطلاعهم على شيء من أحوال أهل الدنيا إلا بدليل. وقد جاءت آثار وروايات تدل على أن بعض الأموات يشعر بأحوال أهله، وما يكون منهم، ولا أعلم شيئاً عن صحّة هذه الآثار، وقد أوردها العلامة ابن القيم في كتابه المعروف كتاب "الروح"، ومن أصح ما ورد مما يتعلق بهذا المعنى، حديث: "إن الميت ليعذّب ببكاء أهله عليه" رواه البخاري (1286) ومسلم (928) من حديث ابن عمر –رضي الله عنهما-، وكذلك ثبت أن الرسول –صلى الله عليه وسلم- تعرض عليه صلاة أمته وسلامهم عليه –صلى الله عليه وسلم-، انظر ما رواه أبو داود (1047-1531) والنسائي (1374) وابن ماجة (1636) من حديث أوس بن أوس –رضي الله عنه-.
ومما يتعلق بمسألة عرض أعمال الأحياء على الأموات أو شعورهم بشيء عنها مسألة سماع الموتى. وقد دلّ القرآن على أن الأموات لا يسمعون، كما قال –سبحانه وتعالى-: "إنك لا تسمع الموتى ولا تسمع الصم الدعاء إذا ولوا مدبرين" [النمل:80]، وقال –سبحانه وتعالى-: "وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور" [فاطر:22]، لكن ورد أن الميت إذا وضع في قبره وتولى عنه أصحابه أنه ليسمع قرع نعالهم، انظر ما رواه البخاري (1338) ومسلم (2870) من حديث أنس –رضي الله عنه-، وما صحّ من الأحاديث في زيارة القبور والسلام على أهلها يأخذ منه بعض أهل العلم أنهم يسمعون كلام المسلِّم عليهم؛ بدليل التوجّه إليهم بالخطاب. 
وأضف إلى ذلك ما روي من قوله –صلى الله عليه وسلم-: "ما من رجل يمرُّ على قبر أخ له كان يعرفه في الدنيا فيسلم عليه إلا رد الله عليه روحه فيرد عليه السلام"، انظر العلل المتناهية (1523) ومعجم الشيوخ (333), 
وهذه الأحاديث لا يصح الاستدلال بها على أن الأموات يسمعون كل ما يقال عند قبورهم فضلاً عمّا بعد عنهم. فيجب الاقتصار على ما ورد به الدليل، فنقول: الأصل أن الأموات لا يسمعون شيئاً من أقوال الأحياء إلاّ ما دلّ عليه الدليل، ولا يسمعون من يناديهم ليخبرهم بشيء من الأمور، فضلاً أن يسمعوا من يناديهم يستغيث بهم، ويطلب منهم الشفاعة عند الله، ولو كان ذلك قريباً من قبورهم، فضلاً عمّا يكون بعيداً عنهم، ومع إثبات ما ورد من السماع فإننا لا نثبته إلا على الإطلاق، لا نشهد لمعين بأنه يسمع سلام المُسلِّم عليه، أو يسمع مشي المشيِّعين له عند الانصراف عنه، لكن نثبت ذلك على وجه الإجمال والإطلاق، وقوفاً على حدّ ما يقتضيه الدليل، والدليل جاء مطلقاً ليس فيه تعيين لمن يحصل له ذلك، وإنما جاء مطلقاً عامًّا، فيجب الوقوف مع دلالته دون زيادة.
وبهذا يعلم أن ما يفعله القبوريون عند قبور من يعظمونه من دعائهم والاستغاثة بهم أو دعاء الله عند قبورهم أن ذلك دائر بين البدعة والشرك، فيجب الوقوف عند حدود الله في زيارة القبور وغيرها، فإن زيارة القبور إنما شرعت إحساناً للموتى بالدعاء لهم، وانتفاعاً للحيّ بتذكر الآخرة، نسأل الله البصيرة في الدين والفرقان المبين.
http://ar.islamway.net/fatwa/8106

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وجاء في كلام لابن تيمية رحمه الله الآتي:
من موقع: (إسلام ويب) 
قال ابن تميمة إن الموتى تعرض عليهم أعمال الأحياء، وكذلك إن الموتى يعلمون ولا يعلمون.
والسؤال: لماذا عندما يموت الإنسان تتلقاه الأروح وتسأله هل تزوج فلان معنى ذلك أن الميت لا يعلم بأعمال الأحياء. فهنا نوع من التناقض فأرجو الشرح والإجابة؟ وشكراً.
الإجابــة:
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد:
فقد سئل شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية عن الأحياء إذا زاروا الأموات: هل يعلمون بزيارتهم؟ وهل يعلمون بالميت إذا مات من قرابتهم أو غيره؟ فأجاب: الحمد لله، نعم قد جاءت الآثار بتلاقيهم وتساؤلهم وعرض أعمال الأحياء على الأموات، كما روى ابن المبارك عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري قال: إذا قبضت نفس المؤمن تلقاها الرحمة من عباد الله، كما يتلقون البشير في الدنيا، فيقبلون عليه ويسألونه فيقول بعضهم لبعض: أنظروا أخاكم يستريح، فإنه كان في كرب شديد، قال: فيقبلون عليه ويسألونه:
ما فعل فلان وما فعلت فلانة، هل تزوجت... انتهى.
وهكذا جمع شيخ الإسلام بين تلاقي الموتى وتساؤلهم وعرض أعمال الأحياء عليهم، وليس بين ذلك تعارض، فإن هذا العرض يكون بعضه بابتداء من المخبر (بكسر الباء) وبعضه بسؤال من المخبر (بفتح الباء)، ثم إنه لا يلزم من عرض الأعمال أن تعرض جميع الأحوال، بل الظاهر أن الذي يعرض ابتداء هو الخير والشر من الأعمال، أي ما يتعلق بالحسنات والسيئات أو الطاعة والمعصية.. ومن ناحية أخرى فإن عرض هذه الأعمال إنما يكون عن طريق سؤال من مات من الأحياء مؤخراً عن
من خلفهم في الدنيا وراءه من الأحياء، فإن بقية أثر أبي أيوب الأنصاري الذي ذكر شيخ الإسلام طرفا منه: قال: فإذا سألوا عن الرجل قد مات قبله قال لهم: إنه قد هلك، فيقولون: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، ذهب به إلى أمه الهاوية، فبئست الأم وبئست المربية، قال: فيعرض عليهم أعمالهم فإذا رأوا حسناً فرحوا واستبشروا، وقالوا: هذه نعمتك على عبدك فأتمها، وإن رأوا سوء قالوا: اللهم راجع بعبدك. انتهى.
وفي مسند الإمام أحمد من حديث أنس مرفوعاً: إن أعمالكم تعرض على أقاربكم وعشائركم من الأموات، فإن كان خيراً استبشروا به، وإن كان غير ذلك قالوا: اللهم لا تمتهم حتى تهديهم كما هديتنا. وصححه الألباني بعد أن كان ضعفه. الصحيحة 2758.
وفي هذين الحديثين دلالة على أن هذا العرض إنما يكون بإخبار من تأخرت وفاته لمن سبقه من الأموات، وأنه إنما يكون في الأصل لأعمال الخير والشر، وما فوق ذلك إنما يُعرف بالسؤال، ويمكن أن يقال: إن عرض أعمال الأحياء على الأموات ليس كلياً ولا تفصيلياً ولا دائماً، وهذا هو الحاصل بين الأحياء فضلاً عن الأموات، فقد يعرض عليك فلان عمل قريب لك، ثم تلقى آخر فيخبرك بما لم يعرفه الأول، أو عرفه وفاته عرضه عليك، وليس في ذلك شيء مستغرب. وراجع للفائدة الفتوى رقم: 54990.
والله أعلم.
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...waId&Id=155967

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

وقد سئل الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله:
هل الموتى يعلمون بأعمال أقاربهم من الأحياء؟ .
فأجاب رحمه الله: 
لا أعلم في الشرع ما يدل على ذلك.
((مجموع فتاوى ابن باز)) 336/13

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قلت: فالمسألة متعلقة بالحديث الوارد في الباب؛ فإن ثبت الحديث ثبتت المسألة، وإن لم يثبت الحديث لم تثبت المسألة.
وقد خرج الألباني رحمه الله الحديث في ((الصحيحة)) (2758) فقال:
أخرجه ابن المبارك في " الزهد " (149 / 443) : أخبرنا ثور بن يزيد عن أبي رهم السمعي عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري قال: فذكروه موقوفا عليه. قال ابن صاعد - راوي الزهد - عقبه: " رواه سلام الطويل عن ثور فرفعه ". قلت: إسناد الموقوف صحيح، أبو رهم السمعي اسمه أحزاب بن أسيد، قال الحافظ في " التقريب ": " مختلف في صحبته، والصحيح أنه مخضرم ثقة ". وثور بن يزيد ثقة ثبت من رجال البخاري، وكونه موقوفا لا يضر، فإنه يتحدث عن أمور غيبية لا يمكن أن تقال بالرأي، فهو في حكم المرفوع يقينا، ولا سيما وقد روي مرفوعا من طريق عبد الرحمن بن سلامة: أن أبا رهم حدثهم أن أبا أيوب حدثهم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: فذكره بنحوه. أخرجه الطبراني في " المعجم الكبير " (4 / 154/ 3889) ومن طريقه عبد الغني المقدسي في " السنن " (ق 93 / 2) من طريق محمد بن إسماعيل بن عياش: أخبرنا أبي عن ضمضم بن زرعة عن شريح بن عبيد قال: كان عبد الرحمن بن سلامة يحدث به. قلت: وهذا إسناد ضعيف، ابن سلامة هذا لم أر له ترجمة، ومحمد بن إسماعيل بن عياش ضعيف، وقد توبعا. فقد رواه مسلمة بن علي عن زيد بن واقد وهشام بن الغاز عن مكحول عن عبد الرحمن بن سلامة به. 
أخرجه الطبراني في " الكبير " (4 / 153 - 154 / 3887 و 3888) وفي " مسند الشاميين " (ص 307 و 676) و " المعجم الأوسط " (1 / 72 / 1 - مجمع البحرين).
ومن طريقه المقدسي في " السنن " (ق 198 / 1) وقال الطبراني: " لم يروه عن مكحول إلا زيد وهشام، تفرد به مسلمة ". قلت: وهو الخشني متروك كما في " التقريب "، وقال الهيثمي في " المجمع " (2 / 327) بعدما عزاه للمعجمين: " .. وهو ضعيف ". قلت: والطريق التي قبله خير من هذه، ولم يتعرض لذكرها الهيثمي! وكنت خرجتهما في " الضعيفة " (864) ولم أكن قد وقفت على الطريق الأولى الموقوفة الصحيحة، ولذا وجب نقلهما منها إلى هنا، وكذا الحديث الذي هناك (863) من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه ينقل إلى هنا، لأن معناه في عرض الأعمال على الأموات في آخر حديث الترجمة. والله أعلم.
ثم وجدت للحديث شاهدا آخر مرسلا بلفظ: " إذا مات العبد المؤمن تلقى روحه أرواح المؤمنين فيقولون له: ما فعل فلان؟ فإذا قال: مات، قالوا: ذهب به إلى أمه الهاوية، فبئست الأم، وبئست المربية ". أخرجه الحاكم (2 / 533) من طريق المبارك بن فضالة عن الحسن قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فذكره. وقال: " هذا حديث مرسل صحيح الإسناد ". كذا قال، وابن فضالة كان يدلس ويسوي كما في " التقريب"، فهو على إرساله ليس صحيح الإسناد، وقد أعضله وأوقفه الأشعث بن عبد الله الأعمى - وهو من الرواة عن الحسن البصري - فقال: إذا مات المؤمن.. الحديث نحوه. أخرجه ابن جرير (30 / 182): حدثنا ابن عبد الأعلى حدثنا ابن ثور عنمعمر عنه. قلت: وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات، ولكنه مقطوع موقوف على الأشعث هذا. 
(تنبيه) : من تشبع الشيخ الصابوني في كتابه " مختصر تفسير ابن كثير " الذي كنت بينت شيئا منه في مقدمة المجلد الرابع من " الصحيحة " أنه ذكر هذا الحديث في " مختصره " (3 / 670) فقال: " روى ابن جرير.. " تبعا لأصله. ثم كرر ذلك في الحاشية فقال: " أخرجه ابن جرير "! فهل هذا التكرار في المتن والحاشية من الاختصار أم التطويل وبما لا فائدة منه، وصدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال: " من تشبع بما لم يعط فهو كلابس ثوبي زور ". أخرجه أبو داود والترمذي، وكذا البخاري في " الأدب المفرد " من حديث جابر، وأحمد من حديث عائشة، وأحدهما يقوي الآخر، وقد تكلمت على إسنادهما في " التعليق الرغيب "(2 / 55 - 56) .
ثم وجدت لبعضه شاهدا آخر من طريق عبد الله بن جبير بن نفير أن أبا الدرداء كان يقول: " إن أعمالكم تعرض على موتاكم فيسرون، ويساؤون ". 
أخرجه نعيم بن حماد في " زوائد الزهد " (42 / 165) : أنبأنا صفوان بن عمرو قال: حدثني عبد الله بن جبير بن نفير أن أبا الدرداء كان يقول: فذكره. قلت: وهذا إسناد رجاله ثقات، لكن قول صفوان: حدثني عبد الله بن جبير بن نفير مشكل، لأنني لم أجد في الرواة " عبد الله بن جبير بن نفير " لكني وجدت في شيوخ صفوان: " جبير بن نفير "، ووجدت في ترجمة هذا أنه يكنى بأبي عبد الرحمن، وقيل: أبو عبد الله، فغلب على ظني أن في الإسناد خطأ، وأن الصواب: " أبوعبد الله: جبير بن نفير ". على أنه يحتمل أن يكون الصواب عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن نفير، لأنهم ذكروا لصفوان رواية عن عبد الرحمن هذا أيضا، فقد روى صفوان عن الوالد والولد، فعلى الأول الإسناد متصل، لأن جبيرا تابعي مخضرم، وأما ابنه عبد الرحمن فتابعي صغير، فلم يذكروا له رواية إلا عن أبيه وفراس بن مالك، وجمع من التابعين. والله أعلم.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاكم الله خيرا  وحفظكم ورعاكم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم أبا يوسف . 
عندما قرأت بداية الكلام ، أردت أن أنقل كلام شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ، فإذا بك تنقله بعدُ ، وهو القول الصحيح ، على ما ورد من تفصيل ، بدليل أثر أبي أيوب رضي الله عنه . 
والأصل أن الميت لا يسمع الأحياء إلا في المواضع التي جاء بها الدليل ، كما سبق ذكره وبيانه ، وقد قال قتادة : أحياهم الله لنبيه حتى أسمعهم قوله . ( يعني في قتلى قليب بدر )  وقد ألف الألوسي رحمه الله كتابه القيم في مسألة سماع الموتى ، ألا وهو : الآيات البينات في عدم سماع الأموات على مذهب الحنفية السادات .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?p=2041706

----------

